# Is this a mixed??



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

Just wondering if this is a mixed chichlid - blue guy with yellow-ish fins



Also, some pics I took of my JD - just a juvie, will it keep this coloration when it matures??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what the first fish is, if that is full color for this male probably is a hybrid Mbuna

Jack Dempseys get light or dark depending on mood, but the blue sparkles should stay. Is it's mouth deformed, or is that just the camera angle?


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

> Is it's mouth deformed, or is that just the camera angle?'


I've never actually looked that hard, but seeing pictures of other juvie JD's, it looks like its stubby!

I wonder if he isn't full JD? will be interesting to see how he grows up


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I would be concerned about stunting for that jack dempsey. I don't believe they normally have all their blue spangles at that size. Looks more like that guy has been in too small of a tank for too long. This is more what a juvie jack should look like. 
https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5178/5499 ... bdeb_b.jpg

Are you planning on keeping him with Africans long term?


----------



## keef1971 (Sep 22, 2015)

The first one could be a Purple Afra, although probably a hybrid.

The second fish looks like a deformed Jack Dempsey.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

> Looks more like that guy has been in too small of a tank for too long.


No idea, he was in a good sized tank with one other jack at the LFS - he's in my 90 gallon now.



> Are you planning on keeping him with Africans long term?


I am hoping they can co-exist, but realize that its not likely. I have an empty 55gal he can go into if need be.

If he's stunted/deformed, could this have any impact on his behaviour?


----------

